# Your library



## Overread (Aug 22, 2007)

Well this will take time to post in - list all the sci-fi and fantasy books that you currently own

Note - will edit mine in once I can get to my self - burried behind piles of junk
As many as I can find for now - that I have read!
BY Tolken
The Hobbit
The Lord of the Rings
The Silmarillion (and I've actually read some of it)
The Unfinished Tales

BY Christopher Tolken
The Children of Hurin

By David Eddings
The Diamond Throne
The Ruby knight
Pawn of Prophecy

By Steven Brust
The Book of Jhereg
the Book of Taltos
The Book of Athyra
Issola
Dragon
Dzur

By Robert Newcomb
The Fifth Sorceress
The Gates of Dawn
The Scrolls of the Ancients

By Trudi Canavan
The Magicians' Guild
The Novice
The High Lord

By Diana Pharaoh Francis
Path of Fate

By Anne Bishop
Daughter of the Blood
Heir to the Shadows
Queen of the Darkness
Dreams Made Flesh
The Pillars of the World
The House of Gaian
Shadows and Light

By Robin Hobb
Assassin's Apprentice
Royal Assassin
Assassin's Quest
The Live Ship Traders
The Mad Ship
The Ship of Desteny
Fool's Errand
Fools Fate
The Golden Fool
Shaman's Crossing
Forest Mage
Renegade's Magic

By Jane Lindskold
Through Wolf's Eyes
Wolf's Head Wolf's Heart
The Dragon of Despair
Wolf Captured
Wolf Hunting

By George R.R> Martin
A Game of Thrones
A Clash of Kings

By Naomi Novik
Temeraire
Throne of Jade
Black Powder War

By Magan Lindholm
Harpy's Flight
The Windsingers
The Reindeer People
Wolf's Brother

By Frank Herbert
Dune
Dune Messiah

By Peter F. Hamilton
The Reality Dysfunction
The Neutronium Alchemist
The Naked God
Pandora's Star
Judas Unchained

By Janny Wurts
To Ride Hells Chasm

By Philip Pullman
The Northern Lights
The Subtle Knife
The Amber Spyglass
Lyra's Oxford

By Garth Nix
Sabriel
Lirael
Abhorsen

By Raymond E. Feist
Magician
Silverthorn
A Darkness at Sethanon
Prince of the Blood

by Anne McAffrey
Dragonflight

By Steven Erikson
Gardens of the Moon
Deadhouse Gates

By Stan Nicholls
Orcs omnibus edition
Quicksilver Rising
Quicksilver Zenith

By Patrick O'Brian
Master and Commander

By David Mitchell
Cloud Atlas

By Robert E. Howard
The Complete Chronicles of Conan


----------



## The Ace (Aug 23, 2007)

That's quite a list.  Rather short by chron standards, though.


----------



## Overread (Aug 23, 2007)

Yah - only really started reading seriously in the last two and a half years - since going to uni - really bad that!


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 23, 2007)

you serious,Wolfman?
want me to list 2500 plus books?


----------



## Overread (Aug 23, 2007)

Well for collections that big you could just list your authors and one example of thier works - might shorten it by a little


----------



## Godmage (Aug 23, 2007)

No, I'm afraid I'm going to have to insist on the entire list HSF. I'll want ISBN #'s as well, thank you.

Seriously though, at 2500 books, HSF's list of authors is probably longer than my entire list of books (500 or so). My hands hurt just thinking about all that typing. Perhaps you should tell us what authors you haven't read instead.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 23, 2007)

random titles:
Mark Clifton:When they come from space
Sheri Tepper: Grass
David Duncan:  Dark Dominion
August Derleth,ed:Beachheads in space

Murray Leinster The replicators

Now leave me alone,please


----------



## steve12553 (Aug 23, 2007)

One easy way is to point to an online catalog. Myself, I keep mine on both Bibliophil.com and Shelfari.com. It also helps me remember what I have without looking through eight or ten bookshelves in two rooms.


----------



## j d worthington (Aug 23, 2007)

Steve: Not to mention books currently in storage (about half my collection at this point, as there's just not bloody room enough where I'm at!!!)

Even cutting out the "horror/dark fantasy/fantasy classics", etc.... that'd be one heck of a list, I'm afraid (it fills up several pages in a list I drew up when moving... close to 20 pages, double-columned....)

Still... great idea there. And, taking the shorter route... favorite sff writers, with an example or two (and, yes, this will include those in the categories I list above):

H. P. Lovecraft -- basically everything I can get my hands on, fiction or otherwise
Clark Ashton Smith -- ditto
Harlan Ellison -- fiction and essays (I'm especially given to *Deathbird Stories*, *Strange Wine*, and *Love Ain't Nothing but Sex Misspelled* for fiction, and _The Glass Teat_ volumes, *With an Edge in My Voice*, *The Harlan Ellison Hornbook*, and *Harlan Ellison's Watching* for essays)
Robert A. Heinlein -- all of his fiction (collections and novels), selected essays
Isaac Asimov -- most of his sf, several of his books on science, and some of his other material
Robert E. Howard -- any fiction I can get
Joanna Russ -- especially fond of *The Female Man*
Michael Moorcock -- again, any of his work I can lay my hands on, but I'm especially fond of Elric, *Mother London*, *Blood*, the Cornelius books, and *The Brothel in Rosenstrasse*
J.R.R. Tolkien -- anything I can lay my hands on, but especially fond of *The Silmarillion* and fascinated with _The History of Middle Earth_ (yes, this list includes books edited by C.R.R.T. and the new "Writing of the Hobbit" books)
A. Merritt -- any novels or collections of his fiction -- personal favorites being *The Face in the Abyss*, *The Fox Woman and Other Stories*, *Dwellers in the Mirage*, and the original short story "The Moon Pool"
James Branch Cabell -- chiefly his _Biography of the Life of Manuel _(25 volumes), but anything by Cabell I enjoy
Lord Dunsany -- have a partiality to his first 8 collections of fantasy tales (especially *The Gods of* *Pegāna* and *Fifty-one Tales*) and *The King of Elfland's Daughter*
Arthur Machen -- particularly *The House of Souls*
Algernon Blackwood -- collections including "The Willows", "The Wendigo", "The Man Who Played Upon the Leaf", *Incredible Adventures*, and the John Silence stories
......

Well, that will do for a start, I think.....


----------



## manephelien (Aug 23, 2007)

While my collection isn't nearly as impressive as some, it'll take a while to catalog all the books I have, even if I'm just counting sci-fi and fantasy. I'm an avid reader of crime novels as well.


----------



## iansales (Aug 23, 2007)

My book collection is here. There are quite a few authors whose books I buy in hardback - or in signed numbered editions, if available. Nowadays, I rarely buy books because they "look interesting" - I need to catch up reading the ones I already own first.


----------



## Rider (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, I also need the entire list HSF... no other options.

My own is rather short. I won't present it though... so useless..


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 23, 2007)

Rider said:


> Yes, I also need the entire list HSF... no other options.
> 
> My own is rather short. I won't present it though... so useless..



it's quality not quantity that counts.

Not all of my books are Sf,there 's Raymond 
chandler as well

*all with the terrific Tom Adams covers*
and a lot of scientific literature


----------



## Rider (Aug 23, 2007)

So.. you now only have some 2490 books more to enlist.


----------



## HardScienceFan (Aug 23, 2007)

"enlist"?

list
oh you mean i have an army of books?

Anderson to Zelazny


----------



## Rider (Aug 23, 2007)

Sorry, not a native English. I think that enlist also is for an action that would be 'creating a list'?

But 2500 is good for an army too...


----------



## Interference (Aug 23, 2007)

Who was it said "if I want to read a book, I'll write one"?

I've a tiny fiction library with comparatively little Science Fiction in it.  If you tried to guess what kind of writing I was into, you'd think spy novels and detective yarns.  I don't think that's necessarily correct.  I have a collection of Saint books because I really love the way Charteris forms a sentence.  For the same reason, I have a fair chunk of Wodehouse.  I have a bunch of James Bond because when Fleming was depressed, he really got into a bad man's head.  Other than that, there are the mandatory Poirots and Miss Marples, the odd Maigret because they are emotionally disturbing, a couple of Joyces I've never opened, a vast number of ancient comics and a representative share from Asimov and Clarke.


----------



## pixymiss (Aug 27, 2007)

it would be easier for me to list authors... you name it, i have probably read it and owned it at some point in my life...
i had to downsize when i moved last so have reduced collection to an over full  bookcase... 

i will get round to listing one day... when i can prise myself away from the internet!


----------



## Ian Whates (Aug 27, 2007)

Do you mind if I pass on this one?

My current collection of SF and fantasy stands at a little under 2,500 books, about a quarter of which I've yet to read (gulp!). That'd take a lot of listing!


----------



## Rider (Aug 27, 2007)

It is never too late to start...


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 27, 2007)

I have nowhere near 2500 but the books I do have are listed here...

http://www.bibliophil.org/library/MyLibrary.php 

It's not a bad site to keep your list of books but am thinking of changing to one of the other 'online catalogues.


----------



## Ian Whates (Aug 27, 2007)

Rider said:


> It is never too late to start...


 
In all honesty I do have a list, Rider (which is _how _I know how many I have), but I've never considered keeping said list online and have only ever used it for my own reference. It would be a little impractical to list all the constituent books here on the Chrons.


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 27, 2007)

I have just packed up my books for the forthcoming move.  I tried to cull, really I did, but not even one got removed. I love then all in their own way.  Anyway ten boxes later........... My collection is quite varied, I have a little fantasy, plenty of sci fi, in particular John Wyndham and Issac Asimov. But I have a great deal of historical. There are a few of my fav uni texts that I kept thinking someone else might find them useful, wishful thinking I guess. My book collection has recently started to grow again after some lean quiet times, so another bigger bookcase could be on the cards.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 27, 2007)

You can never have too many books...


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 27, 2007)

I agree with the wholeheartedly Rosie.  I have spent my whole life surrounded by books.  I think if any of my senses went (no comments please) I would hate for it to be my eyes!!!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 27, 2007)

Have to agree with you there! The only trouble I am having is putting a new bookcase together, it's been laying on my lounge floor for two months now!! 
 I just don't have the strength in my hands to use the screwdriver properly. 
Oh well, that's life!


----------



## tangaloomababe (Aug 27, 2007)

Poor Rosie, bad hands!!!! Let me guess arthritis!


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 27, 2007)

One correct guess! 
Sorry, I went off at a tangent again   Bringing thread back to Your Library...  I was thinking that it's going to take a lot of work, sorting out the fantasy, historical novels, text books and the classics but I do like to have things neat and tidy.


----------



## Parson (Aug 28, 2007)

I could not list my SF books. First that list is quite long, but not by Chronicles standards app. 500 with another couple of 100 read on loan from other libraries. But the real reason is that my wife refuses to let me put them out they are stacked in boxes under the basement stairwell in many boxes. Too much work for now. Someday though, I'll have them on display as a kind of trophy work.


----------



## Addy (Aug 28, 2007)

I could list all my books here or somewhere else on the internet, as I don't have many (200-300), and in fact I will. What's the best on-line service for that? librarything? bibliophil? shelfari?


----------



## Addy (Aug 29, 2007)

Ok, so I registered at shelfari, and I've listed a bunch of my books. Nearly all of them, as my library is quite humble.

Here's a link.


----------



## K. Riehl (Aug 30, 2007)

How about if I just list sets and "runs"

I have a complete run of ACE D and ACE F series

A run of Ballantine Adult Fantasy

Complete set of 1st edition hardcover books by Lois Bujold, C.J. Cherrryh, Roger Zelazny, Gordon Dickson. 

Sets only requiring 1 or 2 to complete- Ursula Le Guin, Frank Herbert, Poul Anderson, A.E. Van Vogt, Philip K. Dick, Larry Niven

As for listing the different authors I stood in the middle of one of my two book rooms and looked at the front layer of paperbacks in the 12 bookcases. I counted 536 different authors.

Lets see, except for Volume 1 number 1, I have a run of Astounding Stories,
I need 3 volumes to complete a run of Amazing. 

Over 400 ARC copies, over 60 manuscripts, over 300 fanzines; and my favorites, over 150 signed first editions. 

25 years of serious collecting. And yes I have read them all(except some of the more delicate pulps)

I used to have more but in the interest of space and quality I have been selling/trading 6-7 on average for 1 1st edition. I've reduced my collection by 30% so far.


----------



## Addy (Aug 30, 2007)

K. Riehl said:


> How about if I just list sets and "runs"
> 
> I have a complete run of ACE D and ACE F series
> 
> ...



 

.........


----------



## Cipher (Sep 17, 2007)

My modest library mostly gifts from family as I am a poor student


----------

